# 3-Form panels



## JohnV (Jan 18, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with 3-form panel installations?

It calls for a channel in the flooring which needs to be 1/4" away from the baseboards. I cant fit a router so tightly against the wall. What are my options? The channel needs to be 3/8"x1/2" and about 8' in length. 
I considered a toe kick saw, but my fear is it will not cut cleanly enough.


----------



## MASSJK (Aug 13, 2007)

*3form*

Hello,

Not sure about your exact instalation but we often use u channel.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes. It calls for U channel in the flooring. The problem is routing out for the u channel so close to the wall. It has to be 1/4" away from the baseboard.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Sounds like something that should have been installed prior to the flooring and/or baseboard. If this is a retrofit, you've got two choices- either mount a u-channel on the flooring as noted above, or do whatever is necessary to create enough room to make a channel in the flooring- remove baseboard, tear out flooring, or whatever.

Or, when the architect tells you that the uchannel is unacceptable, ask him to use his magical powers to "will" a channel in the floor for you.....lol.


----------

